# Tempe/Scottsdale,AZ?



## VaticanWarlock (May 31, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## herz (Sep 12, 2011)

Well it's neither Tempe or Scottsdale, but I am from Phoenix. Close enough? I am not in Phoenix though because I am in college (UA).


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

I live in Casa Grande which isn't to far from Tempe.


----------

